# Can I put a breaker box here?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There is no code about the window near a panel. There is a code of 3' from the window for an overhead drop.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You don't need 30" on both sides. You just need 30" total.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I thought it was saying that you need 30" from the closest point where there is grounding or a hot wire


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

den said:


> Thanks guys. I thought it was saying that you need 30" from the closest point where there is grounding or a hot wire


den... is MidAmerican your POCO, or is it Alliant?


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

poco for this place is rec but the inspector for here is wapello co ( a do it all insp ) followup question- can this be within 30" of the first step going up an open stairway


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

den said:


> poco for this place is rec but the inspector for here is wapello co ( a do it all insp ) followup question- can this be within 30" of the first step going up an open stairway



Sure can... as long as you have 30" total space. The panel does _not_ have to be centered in that 30"


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Don't forget the 6' in height also


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> Don't forget the 6' in height also


 

6.5:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 6.5:whistling2:


6.5833333. :laughing:


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

from the top or bottom :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

den said:


> from the top or bottom :whistling2:


To the center of the operating handle on the highest overcurrent device.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

240.24(A) if you want to look it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:



> 6.5833333. :laughing:


The code says 6' 7"

-Matt


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The code says 6' 7"
> 
> -Matt


 6.58 feet is 6'7".:whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> 6.58 feet is 6'7".


Matt never learned that in burger flipper school. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Matt never learned that in burger flipper school. :laughing:


I didnt even learn how to flip burgers in burger flipper school.

Stop picking on the burger flipper! 

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> 6.58 feet is 6'7".:whistling2:


Well.... ya learn something new every day.



then you forget it and look like a fool on a public forum. :thumbup:

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Stop picking on the burger flipper!


I'd rather not.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I'd rather not.


Fine then.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Fine then.


Now I will though, fry cooks are better targets anyway. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Now I will though, fry cooks are better targets anyway. :laughing:


I will add special sauce to your fries. Unless you tip me!

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I will add special sauce to your fries. Unless you tip me!


:laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

480sparky said:


> 6.5833333. :laughing:


 
Yeah that number got me for a second but really it is 2 meters { For metric minded folks }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 6.5833333. :laughing:


 
You guys have known me long enough, when I say 6.5, I MEAN 6.5

I'm quoting 110.26,,,,,not 240.24 (a)



MDShunk said:


> To the center of the operating handle on the highest overcurrent device.


 
True, but that's a MAX height, not minimum head room




480sparky said:


> 240.24(A) if you want to look it up.:thumbsup:


 
110.26 (d) was my reference.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> .........110.26 (d) was my reference.


110.26(D) is Illumination..... no mention of either a measurement or breakers. :no:


----------



## ff500 (Sep 13, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Sure can... as long as you have 30" total space. The panel does _not_ have to be centered in that 30"


 
Interesting, I always though the panel had to be centered in that 30". I always measured 15" from the center of the panel to the left and right whenever I came across a situation where it was tight.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

ff500 said:


> Interesting, I always though the panel had to be centered in that 30". I always measured 15" from the center of the panel to the left and right whenever I came across a situation where it was tight.


Thats what I thought also but I measured from the outside of the box. I was reading it as to measure from the farthest out points of grounds or hot connections so I was adding in a safety factor. Thanks for the info and this works for me.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 110.26(D) is Illumination..... no mention of either a measurement or breakers. :no:


 
Sorry,,,I'm working off memory. No book with me. It must be 110.26 (e) but there's an exception for less than 200 amps.


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Sorry,,,I'm working off memory. No book with me. It must be 110.26 (e) but there's an exception for less than 200 amps.


Here you are. 

Exception: In existing dwelling units, service equipment or panelboards that do not exceed 200 amperes shall be permitted in spaces where the headroom is less than 2.0 m (61/2 ft).


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

acrwc10 said:


> Here you are.
> 
> Exception: In *existing dwelling units*, service equipment o...........


The exception does not apply:



den said:


> I am looking at a *new garage* to put in a service ......


A new garage is neither existing nor a dwelling unit.


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> The exception does not apply:
> 
> 
> 
> A new garage is neither existing nor a dwelling unit.


 
I was just posting the code that was quoted.


----------

